# Comcast SportsNet SUCKS!!!!!!!



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

*Comcast SportsNet California and Comcast Sportsnet Northwest are killing me!

I live in Medford Oregon 97504, My home teams are Portland Trail Blazers for Basketball and the Oakland A's for Baseball. I cant get neither of these RSN's as of now! Even worse i can not even buy NBA LP or MLB EI and watch my teams either!!:nono2: I am so sick Of COMCRAP!! My A's were on Fox sports Bay area, then it changed to Comcast sports net Bay Area.. Then this year my A's changed to Comcast California.. I was very happy i would get to see my team.. More games and more HD games!! So i sent Comcast and Directv a letter.. Well this is the letter i got back from Comcast California:

*Thank you for contacting Comcast SportsNet regarding our coverage of the Oakland A's. Beginning this season, the A's have a new home on Comcast SportsNet California instead of Comcast SportsNet Bay Area. We have moved the A's so sports fans in the region will be able to enjoy more baseball coverage than ever before, including televising 145 A's games (37 more games than were available last season), nearly doubling the number of A's games available in HD, and providing more extensive pre- and post-game coverage just for A's fans. This change will also allow us to introduce the region's most comprehensive local sports news on Comcast SportsNet Bay Area.

We are in discussions with DirecTV to provide uninterrupted delivery of our A's coverage so fans can enjoy our coverage improvements. In the meantime you may wish to contact DirecTV directly to let them know you want to see Comcast SportsNet California's A's coverage on your lineup. In addition, please check www.csncalifornia.com for the most up-to-date information on A's availability by television provider. 

DirecTV: 1-800-DIRECTV.

Needless to say i am not happy at all!! I can't get my SHARKS, my BLAZERS, my A's!! What is next my RAIDERS!:nono2:


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

This is why a cable company should not be able to charge higher fees to its competitors nor find loopholes to refuse a competitor carriage of a channel if the competitor is willing to pay to uplink the channel. I thought there were a few anti-trust laws still on the books. I also wonder if this will also impact the MLB EI package on Directv.


----------



## PatentBoy (Feb 14, 2007)

Comcast obtained the rights to FoxSports Bay Area. Now, while the Giants games used to be mostly in HD, DirecTV only now has a handful of Giants games in HD. Hhmmmm...


----------



## BlackHitachi (Jan 1, 2004)

Ronmort said:


> This is why a cable company should not be able to charge higher fees to its competitors nor find loopholes to refuse a competitor carriage of a channel if the competitor is willing to pay to uplink the channel. I thought there were a few anti-trust laws still on the books. I also wonder if this will also impact the MLB EI package on Directv.


AGREED!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Silly boy - If you lived in Philly, you'd know that Comcast does all they can to keep their programming off DirecTV and Echostar.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

BlackHitachi said:


> *Comcast SportsNet California and Comcast Sportsnet Northwest are killing me!. . . . *


*Hey, with the A's canceling their stadium deal, maybe they'll move to Portland!*


----------

